
Makerbot fires 20% of their staff - jacquesm
http://www.makerbot.com/blog/2015/10/08/makerbot-reorganizes-to-adapt-to-market-dynamics-and-prepare-for-the-future
======
jacquesm
I've radically changed the title because the one supplied makes a different
impression than a rational person would extract from the article. Feel free to
change it to the original one ("MakerBot Reorganizes to Adapt to Market
Dynamics and Prepare for the Future"), it is imo not covering the most
important aspect of the article.

